# Mr. Rhett Butler is getting to be a big boy!!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We started training class on Thursday, and of course, we already have the "sit, down, up(sit), stand, down" down pat!LOL

Jesse took some pictures while we where working today...not the best, but they show how big he is getting!

A couple nice stands:


















Good sit:



















Good lay:



















Then we are working on roll and crawl(but we didnt get any shots of crawling yet)



















And the video of our "puppy aerobics"......PLEASE excuse my appearance!!!



And of course that shot of him in Mommi's arms(I tend to always do this one after a photo session...getting harder by the day though!LOL)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He's so pretty!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He's so pretty!!


Thank you!:smile:

He is my little Love bug thats for sure!

And he is SOOOO shinny!LOL


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah, he is so handsome!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous!! I'm jealous that his nose stayed pink!!  pretty soon you aren't going to be able to hold him, though!!

Bishop taught himself crawl, LOL.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Ah, he is so handsome!


Thank you!:biggrin: 



Caty M said:


> He is gorgeous!! I'm jealous that his nose stayed pink!!  pretty soon you aren't going to be able to hold him, though!!
> 
> Bishop taught himself crawl, LOL.


Thank you, I rather think so....but Im a little partial!!LOL  And Yes :dance: Im SOOOOO happy that the pink has stayed!!LOL
But..haha...I pick Leo up all the time....just have to be a little more careful!:tongue: (I use to have to pick the Basset up to put her in the truck, she was about 60lbs....so I got use to the "lamb" hold!HAHA)

And yes, Rhett has taught himself to roll...because he does it to "take out" the brothers...so I figured might as well put it to good use!LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a Smartypants! And a looker! Best of both worlds....brains and beauty! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's so sweet! I'm always jealous when I see the border collies leap into their momma's arms at the agility contests. Not jealous enough to deal with all that energy though! 

Give him extra hugs for being such a good boy!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Love him!!! 

And wow, yes he is getting BIG! And so handsome :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> What a Smartypants! And a looker! Best of both worlds....brains and beauty! Keep up the good work


Ah thank you!:biggrin: That video is of us only practicing the 4th time since the class(and before class he did NOT like to lay down without me being standing up)....but might I add that he LOVES his treats!LOL



chowder said:


> He's so sweet! I'm always jealous when I see the border collies leap into their momma's arms at the agility contests. Not jealous enough to deal with all that energy though!
> 
> Give him extra hugs for being such a good boy!


Ah thank you!:biggrin: You would actually be QUITE surprised how mellow he actually is!:smile: Liz and I where just talking about it...as he was laying at my feet in a walgreens parking lot, and Leo was laying at Jesse's feet!

IMO its all about instilling that off switch EARRRLY in their puppy hood, which most people(those who dont bother) dont think is obtainable in a BC(or any other "hyper" breed) and thus dont even bother!:wink:

But Im not TOTALLY positive Im going to teach him to jump INTO my arms!LOL I would rather just pick him up...and NOT get the big fat lip I had a while back from his head!LOL



Northwoods10 said:


> Love him!!!
> 
> And wow, yes he is getting BIG! And so handsome


THANK YOU!!!:becky:

He is my handsome man thats for sure, but Im a wee bit partial!!:thumb::lol:

OHH...and 2 more for good measure...I had a coupon for a local pet store, we went to get Leo a leash...but they didnt have orange or black 6 foot-ers....so Rhett got a new toy!!LOL :lol:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is to die for, I just love him.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

He is beautiful! Wish my girls listened so well, one distraction and off they go... that's a husky for you.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks absolutely great Abi! I just love how he's getting that wavy coat!! Always love all the pics you post

BTW, I'm so happy that Leo is working out so great in his new home as well.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, he really is getting big!! So handsome. Seems like just yesterday Khan was going through that exercise. Such a good "Sitter!"
I had to laugh when you said they didn't have any 6 foot leashes. I tried looking for a new one a few months ago. I swear all they sell are those STUPID Retractable ones. Does nobody even use 6 foot leather any more!! You would have thought I was from another planet when I was asking for something other than retractable! Ahh, don't even get me started on those! 
Give Rhett slobbers from Khan and happy training!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I love Rhett


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> He is to die for, I just love him.


THANK YOU!:biggrin:



tricia beaver said:


> He is beautiful! Wish my girls listened so well, one distraction and off they go... that's a husky for you.


Thank you!:biggrin: HAHA..oh yes, Im VERY lucky with him being SOO VERY Mommi-mindful!:wink:



dmgmn said:


> He looks absolutely great Abi! I just love how he's getting that wavy coat!! Always love all the pics you post
> 
> BTW, I'm so happy that Leo is working out so great in his new home as well.


Thank you!:biggrin1: Im rather loving his coat too!!:wink: And oh yes, Leo is AWESOME!:smile: He loves his Daddy, brothers...oh ya and Mommi!LOL :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Khan said:


> Wow, he really is getting big!! So handsome. Seems like just yesterday Khan was going through that exercise. Such a good "Sitter!"
> I had to laugh when you said they didn't have any 6 foot leashes. I tried looking for a new one a few months ago. I swear all they sell are those STUPID Retractable ones. Does nobody even use 6 foot leather any more!! You would have thought I was from another planet when I was asking for something other than retractable! Ahh, don't even get me started on those!
> Give Rhett slobbers from Khan and happy training!!


Thank you!:biggrin1:
I know isnt it just retarded!?!?! We went to a mall parking lot this morning(looong story!LOL) but I was watching people go in and out of the petsmart and there was this couple with one bully dog(he had him) and then a GDS/x(she had him) and they both had them on retractable.....they where lunging at EVERYONE(I had Jesse load Leo and Brody into Ellen for this reason, as Leo wont take any crapp from anyone if they go towards his boys!) I tried to talk to the woman(figuring...hey they where at petsmart...maybe they could drop a 10 and buy a REAL leash) nope...all she would say was "well with these we can walk them in the parks and they can go out farther!":twitch::doh::mmph::crazy: 
GAAAAAA....made me SOOOO mad!!!:rant::rant:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I love Rhett


AHHH:hug: THANK YOU!:biggrin: And he loves you!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I saw your other post first and was about to tell you how much I liked your new avatar- I knew that it was Mr. Rhett because of the nose. He is too handsome.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I saw your other post first and was about to tell you how much I liked your new avatar- I knew that it was Mr. Rhett because of the nose. He is too handsome.


Thank you!:smile: Hehe..yep Ive got my pink-noser and my blue eyed boy!:wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rhett really is getting big!
You must be one proud momma!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Rhett really is getting big!
> You must be one proud momma!


Thank you, and, haha...yes I am quite proud of my baby boy!:biggrin:


----------

